# belly rash



## nyrangers

Hey, I'm new to this site and was just looking for a little help, my 10m female keeps getting a lower belly rash. I took her to the vet for this once already, I forgot what the doctor said it was at the time but the doctor put her on cephalexin for a week, it cleared the rash up but now its back a month or so later..I Have not changed her foods or toys and she does not lay on the grass outside..so I'm guessing its either her shampoo( which she only gets a bath once a month) or something else in the house..I attached a picture if you guys have any input that would be nice. thanks


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Could be a contact allergy from laundry soap or something your washing your floors with. Dogs can be very sensitive to chemicals. Did the vet say it was pyoderma? Yeast? Bacterial infection? Antibiotics clear it up but its only temporary and they can reek havoc on her immune system so its not good to keep putting her on them. You need to find the root of the cause. What are you feeding her? My girl started coming down with allergies at 10 months. Welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## nyrangers

I'm not exactly sure I forgot what the vet called it. I will have to take her back if this doesn't clear up in a couple days.. yeah I don't want to keep putting her on antibiotics all the time for this.. she has TOTW Roasted Bison & Roasted Venison, she usually chews on bully sticks and has other a couple pull toys nothing crazy.. she has not been eating/doing anything out of the norm so I dont get why this flares up here and there?! thanks!:0


----------



## ames

where r u located? My boy got some allergies acting up this week and last week due to the weather changing I am guessing. Anything going on there? Could she be in heat or is she spayed? have you tried Benadryl to see if it helps at all?


----------

